# 175 mm Campagnolo square taper racing triple crankset wanted



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2014)

As above.

Strictly speaking, all I need is an old Campagnolo square taper 175 mm right crank because I have a left crank. If you have rings too, I would like 30/39/50-53 but I wouldn't want to pay much for them because I already have a set in reasonable condition, and I am pretty skint.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2014)

I have a couple of possibilities, but am still looking ...


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2014)

The eBay sale I was watching went beyond my spending limit so I am still looking.

I am thinking of £12 for just a right Campag triple crank (175 mm, no cracks (!), clean square taper). 2 have gone on eBay for less than that in the past few weeks so I am willing to wait if I have to.

For both cranks and a good 30 tooth ring, I would pay £20. 

For both cranks, and a set of good 30/39/52 or 53 rings, I would pay £25. (Not willing to go higher for the extra rings because I already have spare 39 & 53 to use. If you could be bothered to, you could always try to sell the other 2 rings separately)

Postage at cost, assuming it is around £5-6.

Search those cycling junk boxes in your shed!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2014)

Got outbid on eBay yesterday in dying seconds, about £5 beyond my limit, so still looking.

I have decided that I would also consider 170 mm cranks.

So, I am after a 170-175 mm RHS Campagnolo triple crank or both cranks. I would also like a new or unworn 30T chainring. I am not so bothered about the middle and big rings, but if included they should be 39/52-53 and be new or unworn.

So if any of you have gone from a Campag triple back to a double, I might be able to take your old crankset/chainset off your hands!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2014)

I am still looking, and would be prepared to up my figures a bit if the rings were in very good condition. (Let's face it - if rings were worn, then they would effectively be useless!)


----------



## Tommy2 (27 Apr 2014)

These any good to you? 170mm, 30t inner ring (the middle and outer are very worn)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2014)

Tommy2 said:


> These any good to you? 170mm, 30t inner ring (the middle and outer are very worn)
> View attachment 43500
> View attachment 43501


Nice of you to offer, Tommy, but I am really looking for polished silver parts. I have Chorus on the bike at the moment and it looks really good so I would like to replace the cranks (and rings) with something which looks about the same. (Though I realise that I will probably have to drop down to Veloce or Centaur to be able to afford the replacements. I spotted a nice Record triple chainset but it was going for £150, which is way too much for me.)


----------

